# Spray Bar.. necessary or not that is the question



## Dadwith2boys (Mar 3, 2014)

120 Gallon XH, African Cichlids 
Fluval FX6 
2 powerheads

Do I need a spray bar? If so, shall I DIY on the FX6 or get a smaller canister with one.

NO HOBs! - Don't like them nor do I have room for them.

Thank you.. 
PS. I did search for info on this forum about spray bars and there was nothing really new posted.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Are they needed? Nope, plenty of tanks running without them.

Is there are problem in your tank you are trying to resolve?

Easy enough to DIY one in any number of configurations, if you don't like the outcome you are only out ~10 bucks in PVC and an hour or so of time.

They are good for increasing circulation within a tank, that is for sure.

Why do you want one?


----------



## Dadwith2boys (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks Nodiam...
No problem in the tank as I have not set up the tank yet. Just getting everything I need before I start buying fish.

Why do I want one... I have been reading and reading, maybe too much, but from what I have read in a lot of posts, is circulation and upper water movement is needed for more healthy lively fish. But like I mentioned I have the FX6 and 2 powerbeads so far..I can add something else if to create the spray bar is really needed!

Thank you for your time!


----------



## joescaper1 (Feb 14, 2013)

It is all about surface aggitation. (Assuming your powerheads shoot across the surface) If it is sufficient (something you must decide), then no; if you need surface aggitation (assuming your powerheads are on the bottom) then it is a way to get it without buying anything new. As far as using the FX6, it depends on head height, how tightly packed is your media, how clean the hoses are, etc. whether or not it can provide adequate volume of water for enough surface movement.

Joe


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I use one on a 75g with an FX5. I wouldn't run another tank with this filter without one, if only for the fact that I no longer have to vacuum. The surface movement and circulation is a secondary added bonus when you're lazy like me.


----------



## yamadog (Oct 7, 2012)

Another reason to want one......that whole surface agitation thing. If you have a lot of fish in the tank (and who doesn't), you'll likely get that nasty scum layer on the surface. Protein buildup. Looks like an oil spill in you tank. A spray bar prevents that from happening.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

You don't need one with 2 powerheads and the fx5 outlets.. the tall tank as well ... Aim the fx5 outlet so it ripples the surface, use the powerheads deeper to keep the poop movin.


----------



## Dadwith2boys (Mar 3, 2014)

Okay.. I changed up the equipment and finally ordered it.. so far.. (1) C-530 and (1) KORALIA EVOLUTION 1150 and (2) Fluval air pumps. My substrate will be PFS. Still need to order the powerhead though.

Thanks for all the help.. equipment will be moving in soon, I hope!


----------



## iridextr (Feb 8, 2013)

In my reef tank I have a maxijet 900 aimed slightly at the surface, creates lots of agitation. For my freshwater tanks, I just use my power filters and a sponge filter. My guess is that you are wanting more surface agitation than you really need. In the big tanks I use koralia 750s to circulate water throughout the tank, not really agitating the surface though.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

Dadwith2boys said:


> Okay.. I changed up the equipment and finally ordered it.. so far.. (1) C-530 and (1) KORALIA EVOLUTION 1150 and (2) Fluval air pumps. My substrate will be PFS. Still need to order the powerhead though.
> 
> Thanks for all the help.. equipment will be moving in soon, I hope!


Big mistake in my opinion. Do yourself a favor, get the FX6. You will be never regret it, I promise you! RUN..do it now... change the order. You were on the right track and got de-railed.

If moneys an issue, get the FX6 and cancel all these pumps...you don't need them. If you want them, add them later....

The FX6 will run that tank beautifully with no help and do it with very little maintenance! I own 3 FX5's..trust me on this!


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

spotmonster said:


> Dadwith2boys said:
> 
> 
> > Okay.. I changed up the equipment and finally ordered it.. so far.. (1) C-530 and (1) KORALIA EVOLUTION 1150 and (2) Fluval air pumps. My substrate will be PFS. Still need to order the powerhead though.
> ...


I agree,I have an FX5 on my 90 gallon and works great!
I ran my tank for a few months without any powerheads;it's true you don't need them...but they can help with waste movement and more surface agitation.

A DIY flow bar will cost less than $10-$15 most of that is for the Krylon Fusion,if you decide to paint it.

Good Luck :thumb:


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

I have 2 spray bars (they came with the Eheim canisters) and 3 koralias. 110 gallon tank. I guess I went a little bit overboard? oh well


----------



## Dadwith2boys (Mar 3, 2014)

spotmonster said:


> Big mistake in my opinion. Do yourself a favor, get the FX6. You will be never regret it, I promise you! RUN..do it now... change the order. You were on the right track and got de-railed.
> 
> If moneys an issue, get the FX6 and cancel all these pumps...you don't need them. If you want them, add them later....
> 
> The FX6 will run that tank beautifully with no help and do it with very little maintenance! I own 3 FX5's..trust me on this!


Okay, thank you. I ordered the FX6 and will keep the C-530 and make a spray bar with that one.

-I am using PFS can I use just that, or shall I put some gravel under it first?

Thank you all so much!


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Why do you feel you cannot add a spray bar to the FX6?

There is no reason not to add one to it, and many reasons to do so.

Go with only the PFS, no gravel.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I think you should build the spray bar for the FX filter. Piece of cake-
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=239826

I'd suggest not gluing the actual length of pipe so you can swap it out if need be. Start small with your holes and increase in size to get your desired movement.

Good luck.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

Austinite said:


> I have 2 spray bars (they came with the Eheim canisters) and 3 koralias. 110 gallon tank. I guess I went a little bit overboard? oh well


I'd say yes a little, but I also say overkill is just right 

To the OP, overkill is ok, don't get me wrong. I just wanted to make sure you knew how good the FX6 really is. You won't need that 530 at all. But again hey, if you have the dough, have at it. If I had the dough, I'd spend a lot more $ on tanks. But by the time your done, you' might need 2 full size power strips to have room for all your plugs..lol

By reading all of the other posters, I get the idea many of your tank are wavepools :lol: I have a theory that the reason some of you have felt the need for 2 or 3 power heads is because your filters you originally bought, just don't have that much flow. When I see Fluval 305, C360's, etc, I just can't live with that kind of trickle type of flow. I feel your hard earned money is better spent on a higher flow canister or HOB to start with :thumb:


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Austinite said:


> I have 2 spray bars (they came with the Eheim canisters) and 3 koralias. 110 gallon tank. I guess I went a little bit overboard? oh well


Don't feel bad... 2262 with spray bar kit extended, fx6, AC110 and a koralia 1050 (want to swap for 2 in the 1500gph range I think) on a 180

I just hate seeing poop sitting there just rotting..


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

skurj said:


> Don't feel bad... 2262 with spray bar kit extended, fx6, AC110 and a koralia 1050 (want to swap for 2 in the 1500gph range I think) on a 180.


Skurj, your fish must curse you at feeding time trying to chase the food before it goes in the filters :lol: Your catfish must be starving...lol...

Just kidding


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

The 110 maybe removed later on.. I am a bit torn on the koralia.. whether or not to keep running it, replace it with 2.. or remove altogether... we'll see mebbe I will unplug it for a couple of weeks and see how the poop build up is.. I recently started probiotics on the tank in an effort to reduce wastes, hard to measure though with a brand new tank


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Skurj, What is the extended spray bar kit for the 2262? Sounds interesting. I have a 2262, two 2217s and an Emperor 400 on my 210.
I have another 2262 that will replace the two 2217s as soon as I get motivated.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Its the installation kit 2, with the a 2 section extension kit eheim sells. The installation kit 2 is just a multi section spray bar. You can add or remove sections as needed to fit your tank. I think the 2262 might be too powerful without the extra 2 sections. The best part is you can adjust the 'aim' of each section. The section closest to the back of the tank I aim down at a sorta 45 deg angle while the rest are aimed to ripple the surface. The extra 2 sections make it a perfect fit on a 2ft wide tank.

Should add the fastest growing fish, was the smallest in the growout, in the 180 he is now bigger than all his tankmates.. a spotted Raphael cat.

All that flow at least blows the food everywhere.

The eheim site seems to be down right now...


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks Skurj, I always wanted to try those upgrade kits, even the ones for the 2217s are not cheap though.
The sand in my 210 gets blasted to one end with the stock spraybar from the 2262, and that's on a 29" tall tank. I'm going to add another soon, I'll look into the kit.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Yeah BA's price is just ridiculous for the kit, I got mine with the 2262 (bought the thing used off another gtaa member). Think they want near $60 here, its closer to $30 in the US.


----------



## Bikeman48088 (Nov 13, 2013)

I have a Cascade 1500, an 18" air bubbler hooked to a Wisper AP-150 and a maxi-Jet 1200 in my 110 gallon tank. Substrate is pool sand, lots of rocks, and I haven't needed to vacuum since adding the Maxi-Jet. The surface is rocking and rolling, as is the bottom.


----------



## Dadwith2boys (Mar 3, 2014)

Okay.. You are all so helpful.. Thank you!!!

So, I have the FX6 (media Black Bio-Foam (top), Ceremic Rings (middle), Seachem Matrix Bio Media in Bags (bottom)) running with a spray bar on the short side pushing water from right to left, I might change that up and make it go the length of the tank. Now the inlet is on the opposite side of the tank about 1.5 feet from the side and about 4 inches above the PFS. Now, I also have the C-530 I am thinking about hooking up. Not sure what configuration to do or media to put in the C-530.


----------



## Dadwith2boys (Mar 3, 2014)

Oh----I also have a Koralia Pump 1150. That is very powerful not sure where the heck to use this, if at all.

Much appreciated!


----------



## Dadwith2boys (Mar 3, 2014)

Bump for a little help.. Thank you.

I have the FX6 (media Black Bio-Foam (top), Ceremic Rings (middle), Seachem Matrix Bio Media in Bags (bottom)) running with a spray bar on the short side pushing water from right to left, I might change that up and make it go the length of the tank. Now the inlet is on the opposite side of the tank about 1.5 feet from the side and about 4 inches above the PFS. Now, I also have the C-530 I am thinking about hooking up. I also have a Koralia Pump 1150. That is very powerful not sure where the heck to use this, if at all.

Not sure what configuration to do or media to put in the C-530.


----------

